# Escamia mixed bag again



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

Put in at 3 pm at Jims. Went up to X and Y got 10 to 12 bass. Came back down Simpsons about 7 pm hit a school of baitfish. Got around 20 white trought, few specks several reds and lady fish in the last hour. My wife was thrilled, more fish in one hour than she usually catches all day.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice job thanks for the report.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Outfished by my brother again!! We went to Blackwater around 5:00, dead low tide, not one bite. Got stuck in some mud had to get out and push. Ended up just going upriver for some relaxing boat ride.


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

What lures did you use to catch the Bass?

Pc-C


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

mostly black and yellow snagless sallys.


----------

